# What's the best foundation for Asian skin?



## pyrexia

I've been struggling for a long time to find a good foundation tone for Asian skin. Some make me look white-washed in pictures (like I poured a whole bottle of powder on my face, LOL) while others make me look unnaturally tanned. 

Any rec's?


----------



## mcmug17

It's really hard to generalize a foundation for Asian faces.  I mean, the skin tone varies among the Asian people - some are fairer, some are darker.  Best bet is to go to a cosmetic counter and have someone help you pick a color that matches your own skin tone.

If you're looking for brand names, I assume the Asian/Japanese ones, like Shiseido, Shu Uemura, SK2..., would be your best choices.

I don't wear any foundations so I can't give you any further useful advices.


----------



## jc2239

i have pretty pale asian skin (but i have like no yellow undertones....very pink for some reason ) and i love SK-II's air-touch foundation as well as bare escentuals


----------



## xikry5talix

jc2239 said:


> i have pretty pale asian skin (but i have like no yellow undertones....very pink for some reason ) and i love SK-II's air-touch foundation as well as bare escentuals


 
I like bare escentuals as well.


----------



## La Monsieur

What about getting your foundation custom blended?  I believe Prescriptives has recently expanded this service to more counters / locations.


----------



## siworae

my skin is quite pale and i currently use Laneige moisture lighting foundation... unfortunately, there's only four different shades.  but, i was able to find one that is suitable for my skin tone and it works very well for me.  it's a Korean brand, which is not readily available here, but can probably be found in Asian stores in the US.  i usually purchase Laneige products online from sasa.com (HK based cosmetics store)


----------



## [vogue]

I think that SKII has got one of the best foundations, Shu Uemura has got super natural and fabulous textures, and MAC has got a colour pallete of every colour in history. A tip for you.. Once you've found your perfect foundation colour, get one in a shade darker and a shade lighter. Mix accordingly everyday as your skin tone changes day to day...depending on how much sleep you've got, your diet and whatnot...


----------



## keal

i've found clinique foundations have been pretty good for matching all the asian skin tones in our family.... i'm more tan, my sis is more yellow and my grandma is paler but we all do ok with clinique...


----------



## babyclouds

If you live near a Giorgio Armani makeup counter you can swing by and get a sample from them.  It works great and lasts all day.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I've tried a lot of foundations. It's kind of hard for me because I'm tanned asian. I had some loose powder from Origins that I loved, but it was discontinued. I heard that Laura Mercier and Chanel have good yellow based undertones. I use Laura Mercier's silk creme foundation. It's very light but it lasts longer than other foundations that I've tried.


----------



## bb10lue

babyclouds said:


> If you live near a Giorgio Armani makeup counter you can swing by and get a sample from them.  It works great and lasts all day.



Try Giorgio Armani luminous silk foundation and ANNA SUI liquid foundation they are absolutely my favorite!!!


----------



## kellyLV

just bought shu uemura velvet perfect powder foundation, i love it,i will def buy again its perfect for my asian tone and i love the texture.And it looks natural and not too made up plus its long wearing.I tried Laura Mercier its good too but the color slightly changes after a while and makes my face a little darker than my tone.I also tried awake and clinique but both makes my skin too dry.


----------



## nancypants

i have really pale pinkish undertone asian skin. i only use chanel foundation. also, for everyday, i use the aquasomething tinted moisturizure from lancome. in #1. it works well


----------



## breakfast lover

I like Clinique superfit makeup the best. MAC has a lot of colors but makes my face really oily after a couple of hours. Many people have told me to try Laura Mercier and I definitely am going to.


----------



## ChloeSS

my favorite is chantecaille Future skin!! the best out of all the foundation I tried.. which are.. sofina, RMK, Armani, ipsa, Mac etc... it has a very natural coverage, I dont feel oily in the mid-day or after a few hrs. 

the 2nd best is RMK!


----------



## karman

I've tried some Clinique foundations, and they have SO many shades, ask one of the SAs to help you pick one for you!


----------



## Viv

So, by far i think bare escentuals *i.d. bareMinerals Foundation - SPF 15 Sunscreen in color 2.3 *Medium Beige is really really good!!! I  their foundation!!! If there is a store near you should go try it out!  Good Luck~


----------



## teesa2you

I use 2.3 as well although I mix a bit more of the #2 into it.. MY skin has some golden tones in it. What I actually do is mix the number 2 and 3 foundation and come up with my own version of 2.3 lol. It is just slightly more golden then the store bought one and matches great and love the minerals!! And I love the well rested for a concealer! I use it everywhere.


----------



## klucelg

For me it's Px custom Blend.  Well worth the money to get the right shade.  I'm waiting for the next Custom Blend event to get mine done again by a Px expert.  FYI, I have darker Y/O skintones.


----------



## yeppun_1

I've been using Shiseido Hydro-Liquid Compact for a few years.  It's great because the coverage is good, but not too thick, so it looks natural and very luminous.  I also like it because it's like a liquid in a compact, which is really convenient.  They have a variety of shades, and they'll help you find a good match for your skin.  It also has SPF (20 I believe), so you get some added protection (esp. important for Asian skin)


----------

